# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  'Binnen vijftien jaar vaccin tegen astma' - Algemeen Dagblad

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

<img src=http://nt1.ggpht.com/news?imgefp=BWtvBkc6A8MJ&imgurl=media.nu.nl/m/m1cz1q7a1bmw.jpg width=80 height=80 alt="" border=1>
NU.nl
<img alt="" height="1" width="1">
*&#39;Binnen vijftien jaar vaccin tegen astma&#39;*
*Algemeen Dagblad - 3 uur geleden*
AMERSFOORT - Het Astma Fonds verwacht veel van de ontwikkeling van een vaccin tegen deze chronische longziekte. Volgens Bart Lambrecht, verbonden aan het Erasmus MC in Rotterdam en het Universitair Ziekenhuis in Gent, is een vaccin binnen vijftien jaar *...*
Vaccin tegen astma De Telegraaf
&#39;Astma over 15 jaar volledig te genezen&#39; NU.nl
RTV Utrecht - Ezpress (persbericht)
*alle 28 soortgelijke*


Lees verder...

----------

